# La gouvernance



## Drareg

Comment traduire "la bonne gouvernance d'une organisation" ?
Merci.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Drareg:

La gouvernance est un terme assez récent: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gouvernance

Y parece que en español se dice: gobernanza.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## GURB

Hola
El buen gobierno de una organización.


----------



## kiquito7

Hola, Alguien Me Puede Decir Como Traducir, "gouvernance" Al Espanol Y Bueno De Paso Tambien "au Point Que Son TÉmoignage...
Graciaaaaas!


----------



## Yul

Bienvenue, Kiquito.

Je te souhaite beaucoup de plaisir à fréquenter ce forum!

En cuanto a "gouvernance" veo "gobernanza" aqui: http://www.institut-gouvernance.org/

"Hasta el punto que su testimonio...." (au point que son témoignage) devrait faire l'affaire. Cela mériterait cependant la confirmation d'un vrai connaisseur ou du vraie connaisseuse.
Yul


----------



## yserien

*gobernanza**.*
* 1.     * f. Arte o manera de gobernar que se propone como objetivo el logro de un desarrollo económico, social e institucional duradero, promoviendo un sano equilibrio entre el Estado, la sociedad civil y el mercado de la economía.
* 2.     * f. ant. Acción y efecto de gobernar o gobernarse.


_Real Academia Española © 
*Pese a que viene en el diccionario de la RAE,yo recomiendo usar la segunda opción "acción y efecto de gobernar y gobernarse".*


_


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hola,


Agrego que también se puede utilizar el término *gobernabilidad *

En Perú lo he escuchado mucho 


Nos vemos


----------



## kiquito7

Mil Gracias A Todos, Creo Que Gobernanza Va Bien Con Lo Que Estoy Traduciendo. Debo Decirles Que Es Solo El Principio De Mi Traduccion Lo Cual Quiere Decir Que Habra Mas Preguntas!. Muchas Gracias De Verdad Y Hasta Pronto.

Merci Beaucoup Yul Pour La Bienvenue. À BientÔt!


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hola, 

Volviendo a este thread. 

Me pregunto si el término "*gobernación*" que Elpais utiliza en este artículo hace referencia a la noción de gouvernance. 
El título es 





> *Muere el secretario de Gobernación de México en un accidente de avioneta*



Artículo completo aquí 

Tal vez algún mexicano pueda responder.

Nos vemos


----------



## Drareg

No es: Ministre de l'Intérieur.


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Gracias Drareg.
Dormiré menos ignorante hoy día


Nos vemos


----------



## owinckler

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Bonjour,

Comment traduit-on gouvernance d'entreprise en espagnol ?

merci
Olivier


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

En Espagne on parle de *gobernanza*.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Lexinauta

Coincido con Gurb: *El buen gobierno de una organización.*
Según el DRAE, *'gobierno'* es la acción y efecto de gobernar o gobernarse.
Y *'gobernanza'* (forma antigua) está referido al estado y no a un individuo o empresa.


----------



## uminuscula

Estoy de acuerdo, "gobernanza" es un término que se utiliza mucho en análisis/teoría política, pero sobre todo en asuntos de cooperación al desarrollo / ayuda humanitaria etc.

En cualquier caso no se usaría nunca para una empresa


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Hola, 
Voy a disentir un poco con algunas opiniones precedentes, ya que hoy en día el concepto de gobernanza está muy en auge en las ciencias económicas.

Por mi parte no veo ningún problema con "gobernanza empresarial" o "gobernanza corporativa". De hecho en los documentos de la Unión Europea se usa, incluso existe en la UE un Foro de Gobernanza Empresarial (o Corporativa), ahora no recuerdo bien el nombre.

Ver aquí y aquí 

Pero es cierto que también se usa mucho  "gobierno corporativo", a pesar de que supuestamente son conceptos un poco diferentes.  Creo que nadie tiene  aún muy en claro cuál es la diferencia.  Muchas veces es simplemente terminología que se pone de moda...


Saludos


----------



## eloquibie

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos
​
bonjour, je voudrais traduire le mot "gouvernance" en espagnol, dans le sens d'"une gouvernance alimentaire". merci


----------



## andrea vicente

Hola, alguien me prodria dar una definición de "gouvernance" que no sea de la wikipedia?¿
Gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

¿Te vale la de TV5?


> Gestion menée avec rigueur.



Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## mesie

He oído y visto con frecuencia gouvernance = gobernanza, y no para el Estado sino para la administración de una empresa


----------



## kintana

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour à toutes et tous, 
ma première question sur WR que j'utilise depuis des années. J'en profite pour remercier tout le monde pour cet outil génial. 

Le mot que je cherche à traduire en espagnol est "gouvernance", dans le cadre d'un texte sur les aspects légaux du secteur des mines: "...mettre en contact un groupe d'acteurs qui soit actif sur le thème de la gouvernance régionale du secteur minier..."

J'ai "poner en contacto un grupo de actores que sea activo sobre el tema del xxx regional del sector minero..." mais je ne trouve pas de mot? Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?

merci!


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Kintana et bienvenue parmi nous !

Tu peux employer sans problème le mot gobernanza, terme désormais des plus habituels.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## kintana

Merci, parfait !


----------



## marcoramirez

*NUEVA PREGIUNTA


*​Qué opinan de traducir "Gouvernance" por administración en el contexto empresarial. ¿Les parece adecuado?
Mi traducción es la siguiente: l’évolution des modes de gouvernance et des projets structurants.
Propongo: ... la evolución de las formas de administración y de los proyectos estructurantes.

Ideas? Merci par l'avance.


----------



## kintana

Hola Marco,
En francés la "gouvernance" no es exactamente la misma cosa que "l'administration" porque en mi sentido incluye la política o estrategia de la empresa. En este caso yo pondría también gobernanza, pero espera otras proposiciones porque no estoy muy seguro


----------



## mesie

Hola,
De acuerdo con Gévy en los dos puntos planteados: el primero es que la palabra usual en las conferencias internacionales (soy intérprete) es gobernanza; el segundo es que _la clarté est la politesse de l'homme de lettres_.
Bonne fin de journée
mesie


----------



## marcoramirez

Gracias por sus consejos, me son muy útiles. Dejo en la traducción GOBERNANZA.


----------

